# Stupid question, will goats eat potato plants?



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I know potato plants are poisonous to many species but know nothing of goats. Will they avoid the plants? 

It occurred to me that if I planted potatoes in the pasture ( and assuming they won't eat them) that goats would keep the weeds down. Any thoughts?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (May 25, 2010)

My goats have never tried to eat them. I wouldn't rely on them to clear weeds for you though. Goats have a tendency to take a nibble off the top weeds and leave the rest intact...I am afraid they would not be very effective in keeping your potato patch in order.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I wonder if sheep would eat potato plants. I've never tried growing them out of a fenced garden. Interesting thread. 

I would be concerned that they could be poisonous to goats and sheep though.....


----------



## floodthelast (Apr 13, 2011)

I know that potato plants are part of the nightshade family which is poisonous to goats. I'd do more research on that if I were you.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

We tried the growing of potatoes in a big trash can one year...had em lined against a fence in our back yard. Round about teh time they were georgeous and tal setting blossoms the goats decided to take notice of them. Needless to say we got no potatoes form those plants...goaties ate them right down. Mine have eaten all sorts of odd things that are supposed to be poisonous and have had no ill effects...but I'd not rely on what has happened with mine as to how to treat yours.


----------

